# Koi Küssen sich?!



## Bastler (30. Apr. 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte einmal von den Spezi's Wissen ob es "normal" ist das sich die Koi Küssen.
Immer nach dem Futter. Egal ob am Morgen, Mittage oder Abend.
Das Weibchen geht zum Männchen und küsst in dann ca. eine Minute lang immer auf den Mund... Und auch ziemlich heftig!!
Sehr Lustig zum zuschauen.....

Beat


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi Küssen sich?!*

Es ist Frühling!!!!!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi Küssen sich?!*

Hallo,
die wollen nur noch ein wenig Futter erhaschen, Koi spucken ab und an ein paar Brocken Futter wieder aus.
Ich hab auch so einen, total Lustig


----------

